# 20g long planted sorority. What else do I want



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

My planted sorority will have 6 females and about 10 mts,anyone have suggestions for what else to add? I'm open to any ideas


----------



## GrayL (Jun 15, 2012)

Ghost shrimp. Amazonian sword has worked in my 10 very well.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

thanks


----------



## ukandy (Jul 29, 2012)

Amazonian Swords- i can second that. Dont know about other people round here but i use IAL. Dwarf corys and Red Onion Snails for cleaning up.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Thanks, I do have some amazon swords, I was looking more for fish ideas, guess I should have said that lol


----------



## ukandy (Jul 29, 2012)

Well i would suggest neons or similar but my fish use them as a live snack. Ottos i've had before were ok but prefered the water cooler.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

Whatever you do, don't get zebra danios... little roaches are soo annoying! There are a lot of tetras you can put with your girls, just have to pick one you like and do some research. I'd stay away from barbs, though, they tend to be nippy.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

thanks guys  Tetras may be a good idea!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

corries are a popular choice, they are bottom dwellers, but it depends, what kind of substrate? if it's too hard it can wear off their barbs


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

It's sand substrate, I do have hard water and a ph of 7.8 which may make a difference


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

not sure on the preferred paramaters for them, just quickly checked for panda cories (the ones I'm planning on). They like soft water and no more than 7.5. Might not work out.


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

If you got some IALs or perhaps put a thing of DW in there you could get the cories. But pandas will adjust to any Ph as long as it's not extreme! So, you're fine.

I would suggest harlequins, embers, espeis, endlers or some other tetra/rasbora just don't get a fin nipping one like the skirt tetras. Kuhli loaches would also be great for a bottom swimmer:-D

For plants I'd do java ferns, baccopa monnieri, rotala rotifundolia, anubais, crypts, pygmy chainsword, or dwarf sag. Those all grow GREAT in my tanks, and aren't hard to grow at all!


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Thanks! 
I can't decide between corys and tetra/rasboras lol

I have some crypt, anubias, java fern and moss, another i can't remember the name of and I just got some purple cabomba and money wort. 
This has been a super fun project so far


----------



## AquaKai (Jan 2, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> Thanks!
> I can't decide between corys and tetra/rasboras lol
> 
> I have some crypt, anubias, java fern and moss, another i can't remember the name of and I just got some purple cabomba and money wort.
> This has been a super fun project so far


I love the moneywort (bacopa monnieri)! It grows like a weed in my tanks, but it's great!!!

You could get the pygmy cories and the endlers or embers, those are all smaller fish and won't add much to your bio-load.

Oh, and I love the picture of the betta that you have in your avatar! He's so cute:-D


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

I am partial to endlers I used to breed them. There are too many options! 

Thanks  that's Elvis, he is a bit shy but loves to say hi.


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

If i were you i would get cories, since bettas are a top to mid swimmers. but if you dont choose those RASBORAS


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

i got some rummynose tetras today, I am quite fond of them! They are very much enjoying the plants!


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

*Rummies are a good choice.*

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=16+1911+1955&aid=2546

Which one did you end up getting? How many did you bring home? 

So you've decided again cories?


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

They are common and I got 7 (asked for 6) I haven't decided yet about corys.


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

I only have 1 cory left in my tank. He does a great job of cleaning the bottom of the tanks of uneaten food. Going to get him some friends next more. 

So you only paid for 6 rummies?


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

Yeah I only paid for 6, I have a ton snails to help keep things clean


----------

